# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Семейство Камова

## SergeyL

Ка-28

----------


## Fencer

ЛИС КумАПП,09 ноября 2013 года.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Напомнило акробатику на Ка-50))

Множество роликов :

https://www.youtube.com/user/KamovRider/videos

----------


## Avia M

"Куды занесло"  :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

Ну так а у нас, в 3-м здании КАИ

Тоже можно сказать: когда-то на вынужденную сел, насквозь пробил и решили не эвакуировать, не убирать, на память оставить.

----------


## OKA

Жив, курилка))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWV1tMGgaBg

----------


## Avia M

Знатокам вопрос. Камовцы где испытывали свои машины? В частности, заинтересовала данная фотография...

----------


## Fencer

https://russianplanes.net/id282777

----------


## Fencer

https://www.airliners.net/photo/Russ...vXMfUwTTMvki4I

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...nkToTopicClick

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306028

----------


## Fencer

Максим Штурм, фотокорреспондент журнала «КР». Восстановленный Ка-26 с действующим СЛГ - единственный в России

----------


## Fencer

Ка-26 СССР-19619, Мочище (Новосибирская область) https://aviapix.ru/photo/14942/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15013/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306203

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...660&__dp=y#lst

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...660&__dp=y#lst


В 2017 году так выглядел https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/182934

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupMe...660&__dp=y#lst


Видео https://m.vk.com/video-44884514_4562...4884514_117385

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id306595

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviapix.ru/photo/15292/

----------


## Fencer

Ка-18 СССР-64659
https://russianplanes.net/id306706
https://russianplanes.net/id306707

----------


## Fencer

Ка-15 б/н 30 https://russianplanes.net/id306762

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307212

----------


## Fencer

Корабельный вертолёт Ка-15 на взлетно-посадочной площадке эсминца "Светлый" (пр. 56), Балтийский флот; май 1964-й года.
Снимки были сделаны во время визита эсминца в Копенгаген. https://www.rusarmy.com/forum/thread...i.4379/page-59

----------


## Fencer

Ка-26 (заводской № 7605318) в сентябре 2022 года облетали https://russianplanes.net/id307459#rem255858

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id307464

----------


## TapAc

МАКС 2021

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviationphotos.net/country/r...-okb-kamova-2/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.airliners.net/photo/Unti...Y%2Bphnr9Zli47

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://russianplanes.net/id311057

----------

